
Coding isn't fun – it's ethically and technically complex - tonteldoos
https://qz.com/987170/coding-is-not-fun-its-technically-and-ethically-complex/
======
alirazaq
All skills take considerable effort to become adept at. And contrary to the
author's belief, telling kids that programming is "complicated, technically
and ethically" is a quick way to lose their interest. Anecdotally, I began
programming because I thought it was fun.

------
db48x
The author is correct that programming requires focus, memory, and attention
to details. But it is also a lot of fun! Sure, if you're doing it for money
it'll rarely be frivolous, but it will still be fun.

I suppose it's possible that there are people out there who wouldn't enjoy it,
but the same can be said of most activities. Crab fishing, for example, or
cleaning the methane toilets.

------
marssaxman
Well, yes, it is very complex, but that's part of what makes it fun.

